# 

## zbyszek1982

Jestem przed tynkami w nowo wybudowanym domu o powierzchni scian ok 600m/2 i mam coraz wieksze trudnosci z wyborem tynku wewnetrznego czy wybrac cementowo-wapienny czy gipsowy. U mnie sa modne ostanio gipsowe-ponoc sa bardzo gladkie, nie wymagaja juz zadnych nakładów tylko malowac a do tego sa tansze...i tu mam problem bo slyszalem ze trwalsze i po prostu porzadniejsze sa cementowo-wapienne i pomimo tego ze je trzeba obrabiac(cekol) i sa drozsze to sa najlepsze.Mozecie podpowiedziec jakie sa roznice w uzytkowaniu, trwałosci itp?Słyszalem ze gipsowe bardziej sa narazone na wilgoc, ze sa mniej trwałe a nawet zdarza sie ze po prostu od wilgoci odpadja platami...mozecie pomoc w doborze?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Jestem przed tynkami w nowo wybudowanym domu o powierzchni scian ok 600m/2 i mam coraz wieksze trudnosci z wyborem tynku wewnetrznego czy wybrac cementowo-wapienny czy gipsowy. U mnie sa modne ostanio gipsowe-ponoc sa bardzo gladkie, nie wymagaja juz zadnych nakładów tylko malowac a do tego sa tansze...i tu mam problem bo slyszalem ze trwalsze i po prostu porzadniejsze sa cementowo-wapienne i pomimo tego ze je trzeba obrabiac(cekol) i sa drozsze to sa najlepsze.Mozecie podpowiedziec jakie sa roznice w uzytkowaniu, trwałosci itp?Słyszalem ze gipsowe bardziej sa narazone na wilgoc, ze sa mniej trwałe a nawet zdarza sie ze po prostu od wilgoci odpadja platami...mozecie pomoc w doborze?


Ten wątek przybliży Ci temat :smile: 

*Wszystko o TYNKACH MASZYNOWYCH*

----------


## alphatom79

Ja tynkowałem w lipcu i też zastanawialiśmy się na rodzajem tynku i jednak wybraliśmy cementowo-wapienny ze względu na jego trwałość, z tego co rozmawiałem z ekipą tynkującą ludzie odchodzą powoli od tynków gipsowych. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Matilde1

> ze trwalsze i po prostu porzadniejsze sa cementowo-wapienne


To na pewno. Co nieco jeszcze tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-czy-cementowe
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ntowo-wapienny
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-CZY-CEMENTOWE

----------


## nika&lola

> Jestem przed tynkami w nowo wybudowanym domu o powierzchni scian ok 600m/2 i mam coraz wieksze trudnosci z wyborem tynku wewnetrznego czy wybrac cementowo-wapienny czy gipsowy. U mnie sa modne ostanio gipsowe-ponoc sa bardzo gladkie, nie wymagaja juz zadnych nakładów tylko malowac a do tego sa tansze...i tu mam problem bo slyszalem ze trwalsze i po prostu porzadniejsze sa cementowo-wapienne i pomimo tego ze je trzeba obrabiac(cekol) i sa drozsze to sa najlepsze.Mozecie podpowiedziec jakie sa roznice w uzytkowaniu, trwałosci itp?Słyszalem ze gipsowe bardziej sa narazone na wilgoc, ze sa mniej trwałe a nawet zdarza sie ze po prostu od wilgoci odpadja platami...mozecie pomoc w doborze?


ja własnie jestem po robieniu tynków cementowo-wapiennych, 600 m2, IV kategoria
schną. 
miały być możliwie gładkie , bez gładzi i pod malowanie. i takie są.
żadnego obrabiania, gładzenia - naturalne, szlachetne, twarde, równiutkie, białe... tylko malować  :smile:

----------


## adimex

Bez wątpienia tynk tradycyjny. To prawda tynki gipsowe po prostu chłoną wilgoc. Jak z wszystkim w życiu lepsze jest droższe. Ja nigdy nie zrobiłbym sobie tynku gipsowego. Wiem co mówię pracuję w tym 15 lat

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Bez wątpienia tynk tradycyjny. To prawda tynki gipsowe po prostu chłoną wilgoc. Jak z wszystkim w życiu lepsze jest droższe. Ja nigdy nie zrobiłbym sobie tynku gipsowego. Wiem co mówię pracuję w tym 15 lat


Ja też pracuję w tym parę ładnych lat i nigdy nie spotkałem się z przypadkiem wilgoci w ścianach na której położony jest tynk gipsowy jeśli w pomieszczeniach jest odpowiednia wentylacja.

Nie pisz bzdur a jeśli chcesz podyskutować to uzasadnij jakoś swoje stwierdzenie.

----------


## ofma

Wiem coś o tynkach tradycyjnych ponieważ trzy lata temu remontowałem dom i na wszystkich ścianach był tynk cementowo-wapienny.

Ekipa przygotowywała na budowie piach,cement,wapno i potem maszyna im to podawała na ściany.

Nie wiem czy nie mieli doświadczenia ale mnóstwo zaprawy spadało im na podłogę,a to co było na podłodze wędrowało na taczkę i z powrotem do agregatu i na ściany,w ten sposób miałem w tynku wszystkie śmieci jakie leżały na podłodze głównie niedopałki papierosów!

Następnie zauważyłem,że codziennie zaprawa ma inny kolor czyli eksperymentowali ze składnikami ale uspokajali mnie że wszystko będzie ok ale nie było bo szybko okazało się że po miesiącu tynki w niektórych miejscach popękały...
Nie będę już rozpisywał się na temat szpachlowania i późniejszego szlifowania bo też miałem nie lada przeprawę z ekipą ale wiem jedno nigdy więcej tynków tradycyjnych .

Wiem dla czego na forum nie ma za dużo osób które zachwalają tynki gipsowe,jest tak bo wytynkowaniu tynkiem gipsowym każdy zapomina o sprawie i przechodzi do kolejnych etapów budowy,natomiast tematów o tym dlaczego tynk cementowo wapienny popękał,albo odpadł,albo czy trzeba szpachlować czy nie jest całe zatrzęsienie.

Niedługo rozpoczynam budowę nowego domu i wiem jedno na pewno nie będę miał tam tynków cementowych.

----------


## Balto

ofma: top że brygada robiła tynki tradycyjne w wersji śmietnik nie oznacza, że tynki są do duszy, do duszy była ekipa która to robiła. Nie umiała dać właściwej proporcji piachu wapna i cementu, nie umiała dozować właściwej ilości wody i tak dalej... Nie wiń tynków. Wiń patałachów...

----------


## leaat

dokladnie...ja mam polozone tynki CW idealnie...przynajmniej facet od plyt gipsowych (nie wiem jak sie go nazywa fachowo), ktory kladl nam plyty na podaszu twierdzil, ze takich rownych tynkow jeszcze nie widzial...jak przyszedl stolarz na pomiar schodow i parapetow to rowniez zachwycal sie tynkami. O glazurnikach nie wspomnie...piali z zachwytu :smile: 
 Fakt, tynkarze byli uprzedzeni, ze nie bedzie juz gladzi i zacierali tak jak nalezy...i co? i od poniedzialku kladą mi gładzie gipsowe :sad: 
dlaczego?
bo kazdą, najmniejszą dziurkę, kazde podkuwanie kabelka trzeba uzupelnic gipsem...wiem, wiem  zaraz sie ktos oburzy, ze mozna pomieszac z czyms, co nada zblizoną fakturę do tynkow...wlasnie, zblizoną i o ile mnie to az tak bardzo nie razi, jednak to widac, a jak masz kinkiety lub swiatlo kierunkowe to juz wogole kaplica, w tych miejscach nie moze byc mowy o zadnych plackach. A jak obrobic okna? trzeba dac gips... pomaluj sobie farba tynk cw i gips-jakbys mial dwa rozne odcienie...no niestety, mix nie do przeskoczenia. Dlatego jezeli decydujesz sie na same CW to zanim zaczną tynkowac, pomysl dobrze gdzie co bedziesz wiercil, co zrobisz jak bedzie trzeba gdzies cos przerobic (np.elektrykę), czy bedziesz tapetowal (pod tapetami musi byc "lustro", czyli gladz). I sprawdzaj wieczorem, swiecic w kazdy kąt...nie dac sobie wmowic, ze czegos nie idzie...

----------


## zbyszek1982

bardzo dziekuje za przyblizenie tematu.Jestem coraz bardziej przekonany co cementowo-wapiennych.

----------


## xxsliwaxx

witam,
Ja mam tynk gipsowy ale myślę, że zrobiłem błąd i mogłem zrobić cementowo wapienny nawet tylko ze względu na to że mam dwóch urwisów w domu a gips jest strasznie miękki i mało odporny na dzieci ;0
ps w łazience i pralni zrobiłem cementowo wapienny

pozdrawiam

----------


## CityMatic

> witam,
> Ja mam tynk gipsowy ale myślę, że zrobiłem błąd i mogłem zrobić cementowo wapienny nawet tylko ze względu na to że mam dwóch urwisów w domu a gips jest strasznie miękki i mało odporny na dzieci ;0
> ps w łazience i pralni zrobiłem cementowo wapienny
> 
> pozdrawiam


Popieram
Ja w sypialniach, garderobie i salonie oraz kuchni mam gipsowe(na to poszła gładź gipsowa(pod malowanie)
w wiatrołapie garażu,kotłowni i małej i dużej łazience cementowo wapienny. Gdybym miał jeszcze raz wybrać wszędzie dał bym cementowo wapienny.

----------


## ofma

Ja natomiast jestem w 100% za tynkiem gipsowym ale zdecydowałem sie na knauf diamant o twardości tynku cementowego.

Widziałem go parę dni temu u kolegi i rzeczywiście jest super mocny a co najważniejsze nie wymaga szpachlowania.

----------


## zbyszek1982

Czyli zdania sa podzielone

----------


## pionan

> Czyli zdania sa podzielone



jak we wszystkim.
U nas chłopaki od tynków wpadli na budowe w czwartek. Dwa dni przygotowywali, osadzali narożniki, zabezpieczyli okna i inne pierdoły. Od poniedziałku zaczynają tynkować. Tynki CW na gotowo pod malowanie. Tynki z worka Webber z dodatkiem perlitu. 24 zł/m2 z materiałem. Ekipa wzieta po obejrzeniu dwóch budów przez nich zrobionych.
O gipsowych nawet przez moment nie pomyślałem. mamy takie w mieszkaniu. Przy małym dziecku, psie i niezbyt wydajnej wentylacji - masakra.

----------


## zbyszek1982

> jak we wszystkim.
> U nas chłopaki od tynków wpadli na budowe w czwartek. Dwa dni przygotowywali, osadzali narożniki, zabezpieczyli okna i inne pierdoły. Od poniedziałku zaczynają tynkować. Tynki CW na gotowo pod malowanie. Tynki z worka Webber z dodatkiem perlitu. 24 zł/m2 z materiałem. Ekipa wzieta po obejrzeniu dwóch budów przez nich zrobionych.
> O gipsowych nawet przez moment nie pomyślałem. mamy takie w mieszkaniu. Przy małym dziecku, psie i niezbyt wydajnej wentylacji - masakra.


Słyszalem duzo opini na ten temat, ze sa o wiele mniej trwałe a do tego bardziej chłona wilgoć. Zdziwił mnie moj sasiad bo wlasnie skonczyl stan surowy i od razu ociepla 15 cm styro. na mur a tynki daje gipswowe na poczatku pazdziernika. Mowilem mu ze chyba lepiej bylo by w pierwszej kolejnosci dać tynk a pozniej po wyschnieciu, odparowaniu wody, wygrzaniu dać styropian ale on mowi ze w zadnym wypadku, ze firma co robi elewacje mu jak najbardziej polecila robic w pierwszej kolejnosci ocieplenie a pozniej tynki gipsowe bo ponoc sa bardzo suche i to mnie dziwi.Ja mam wrazenie ze on robi po prostu termos...gdzie ta woda z tynku wyjdzie?No chyba ze jej nie ma?

----------


## Tomas777

Ja natomiast w mieszkaniu mam tynki cementowo-wapienne i na co drugiej ścianie pleśń...bo deweloper nie popmyslał o wentylacji...

Więc jak widać rodzaj tynku nie ma tu większego znaczenia i dla tego na pewno zdecyduję sie na tynki gipsowe bo przy rekuperacji żaden grzyb nie wyjdzie :smile:

----------


## firewall

O wyższości tynku cw nad gipsowym można mówić w łazience, garażu i może w kuchni. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach to jedno i to samo. Chyba,że ktoś ma dzieci którym daje ostre narzędzia do zabawy pt. demolka domu. Wtedy przy tynkach cw szybciej się zmęczą. :big grin:

----------

